# I don't want to be a writter....



## Duncan21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello everyone hope your day is going fantastic. I suppose some of you are a little confused as to why I titled my post on a writing forum in such a way. Well to be honest I never wanted to be a writer and most days that opinion stays the same. But as soon as life gives me some breathing room I feel an odd need to write things down. To make up stories for my kids and to write about random prompts that enter my head. On the advice ,strong arming, of my loving wife I came to the internet. I never plan on becoming a millionaire, I just have fun dabbling. Thanks for taking the time to read my ramblings.


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to WF, Duncan.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Duncan.


----------



## Potty (Mar 1, 2012)

No one else going for the obvious jibe? Really? Come on Backward Ox, don't let us down! (I'm too cowardly)

Welcome to the forums! Nice to see a new face.


----------



## Duncan21 (Mar 1, 2012)

I know I left the door door open far enough to drive a Mac thru. Don't be afraid to crack some jokes. My skin is more then thick enough to take it.


----------



## Sam (Mar 1, 2012)

What's a 'writter'? 

Welcome, nonetheless.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello Duncan,
See the gremlins are out early this year.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Potty (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam W said:


> What's a 'writter'?



Heh, I honestly thought the Ox would be in there first with: "I don't want to be a writter" 'Just as well'

But maybe I'm just idolising too much.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually, I thought he was rather clever, with his "leave the door open enough to drive a Mac(k) through."


Welcome, writter.


----------



## Baron (Mar 2, 2012)

Potty said:


> Heh, I honestly thought the Ox would be in there first with: "I don't want to be a writter" 'Just as well'
> 
> But maybe I'm just idolising too much.



If you think the XO worthy of adulation then you really need to get out *a lot* more.


----------



## Potty (Mar 2, 2012)

Baron said:


> If you think the XO worthy of adulation then you really need to get out *a lot* more.



Don't get the bold thing, but I know what I like and I like to be punished!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, Duncan. Welcome to the community. 


And Potty? That's TMI, dude. [Laughs]


----------



## LaughinJim (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello Duncan,

Glaring misspellings are merely brightly lit decoys for those who wish to waste their barbs at crafty writters and lowly critters in the night. Who does Miss Pelling think she is anyway?

Welcome to the forums but beware this tower of babel.


----------



## RedSky (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome, I just joined WF too. I hope you enjoy this website as much as I am


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 7, 2012)

Duncan, misspellings aside, your post title reminded me of a quote by Stephen Elliott about my sig buddy Charles Bukowski:

"He [Bukowski] made me want to be a writer and for that I'll never forgive him."

Anyway. Welcome to the Forum~


----------



## iykewifey (Mar 8, 2012)

am new too,, welcome.


----------

